# Pressure Testing 2-Cycle Engines/Carbs



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

I've been trying to find some good new diagnostic testing procedures to better pin-point issues. Does anyone know how to pressure test a carb and or engine and what the proper specs. would be? I've read both Zama and Walbro service manuals and one says pressure testing a carb is recomended, while the other does not. Thanks for your help. Tyler:dude:


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

bsman said:


> I've been trying to find some good new diagnostic testing procedures to better pin-point issues. Does anyone know how to pressure test a carb and or engine and what the proper specs. would be? I've read both Zama and Walbro service manuals and one says pressure testing a carb is recomended, while the other does not. Thanks for your help. Tyler:dude:


WE ALWAYS PRESURE/ VACCUM TEST THE ENGINE BY BLANKING OFF THE CARB /EXHUST WITH RUBBER STRIPS THEN APPLY PRESSURE WITH SPARK PLUG ADAPTOR 7-10 PSI SHULD HOLD FOR 2 MIN WE ALSO VACCUM TEST AS MOST CRANK SEALS WORK BOTH WAYS ALSO MAKE SOME SOAP SOULTION AND SQUIRT AROUND SEALS, SPLIT CASEING ETC IF YOU HAVE A LEAK YOU WILL SEE BUBBLES

AS FOR CARB TESTING PRESSURE TEST 7PSI AND DROP CARB IN TANK OF FUEL AND LOOK FOR ANY LEAKS

HOPE THIS WILL HELP

BILL


----------

